# Where to buy commercial embroidery machine stands?



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I have searched and searched on Google, eBay, Craigslist etc.. Where can I purchase a stand for a commercial embroidery machine? I have a Toyota AD860. I'm looking for a good stand at a reasonable price. Thanks for any help, I'm dumb founded as to why I can't find these easily.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

These are somewhat specialized. Try DataStitch or Pantograms for Toyota stands.

-James Leonard


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Just another thought... if nobody makes one, maybe you can adapt something else? I bought a portable stand for a chop saw and made a wood top to attach my heat press to. It now functions as a stand and also as a hand-truck to move the press around when needed.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

tfalk said:


> Just another thought... if nobody makes one, maybe you can adapt something else? I bought a portable stand for a chop saw and made a wood top to attach my heat press to. It now functions as a stand and also as a hand-truck to move the press around when needed.


Excellent idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------

